# Therion DNA 166 doors please?



## yaasir (4/6/18)

Hello all.

Does anyone know where I can find stock for them Therion 166 doors??

Regards
Yaasir


----------



## haruspex (4/6/18)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...166-box-mod-battery-doors?variant=37602094734

@Throat Punch has them in stock it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/18)

www.throatpunch.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (4/6/18)

Thank you for this quick response!!!
Appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asif (4/6/18)

What colour you looking for. I have black/black leather and black/carbon fiber. I'm in CT. Msg me if u interested


----------

